# Fehler in der Datenbank des Battlelogs?



## KILLTHIS (30. November 2011)

Wie auf TheOrigin.de zu lesen ist, hat sich ein Spieler von Battlefield 3 im englischen EA-Forum berichtet, dass er für kurze Zeit mit der User-ID eines anderen Spielers im Battlelog unterwegs war, nachdem er sich eingeloggt hatte. Hierfür nutzte er die "eingeloggt bleiben"-Funktion des Webbrowers und konnte folgend durch das Profil eines kanadischen Spielers surfen, obwohl er selbst aus Schweden kommt.



> The other day as usual I logged into my account to play some BF3. Since I’ve set the browser to “Remember me” I log in automatically. Well here’s the kicker, I was logged in to some other person. The person was already in game. I could see his/hers achievements and unlocks in real time.
> The mail adress wasn’t in any way similar. I clicked through and noticed the person lives in Canada. (I’m in Sweden). It’s a pretty high security breach if you ask me. Does this happen too often?



Andere Spieler meldeten sich und berichteten davon, dass sie ähnliches erlebt haben. Bislang blieben offizielle Reaktionen und Stellungsnahmen dazu aus. Ebenso ließen sich die Angaben noch nicht bestätigen - weshalb man diese News noch mit Vorsicht betrachtet werden muss, doch erscheint es weniger aufgesetzt oder zufällig, wenn tatsächlich mehrere Spieler eine solche Situation bestätigen können. Sollten sie sich jedoch bewahrheiten, so muss man definitiv Sicherheitsbedenken bezüglich des Battlelogs und Javascript haben.

Ein User aus dem Forum sagt dazu folgendes:



> This is really inexcusable, given how ban happy EA seem to be regarding stat padding and joining hacked servers... If someone can somehow gain access to your account, it seems like you could have potentially hundreds of dollars worth of games taken away by a permanent ban due to something that someone else did (but you would have no way to prove this).



Auf deutsch heißt dies grob übersetzt:
"Das ist wirklich unentschuldbar, wenn man bedenkt, wie Bann-freudig EA zu sein scheint und man an die Manipulation von Stats und dem Beitritt gehackter Server denkt... Wenn jemand irgendwie Zugang zu deinem Account kriegen kann, so erscheint es, dass hunderte von Dollar, die deine Spiele wert sind, durch einen permanenten Bann aufgrund Handlungen anderer hinfortgenommen werden können. (Doch das könnte man in keinster Weise belegen.)"

Quellen: Datenbankfehler in Origin und Battlelog? | theorigin.de
Quellen: Logged in to another user, pretty unsecure... - Electronic Arts UK Community


----------



## Dragon70 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Ha das ist ja mal nett ^^ Wenn das stimmen sollte, dann wird das mit Origin noch ne ganz tolle sache. 
Danke für die News 


MFG Dragon


----------



## EnergyCross (30. November 2011)

der fehler ist origin


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. November 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Hacken leicht gemacht wow.
Ich hoffe aber es kommt nicht bei mir vor.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (30. November 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Die sollten es endlich mal einsehen, dass Steam die Lösung ist, nicht Orgin ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Die Lösung für mich wäre, die ganzen Dienste egal wie sie heißen einzumotten (so wie damals: CD/DVD rein, spielen - ohne sonstigen Mist). Alle Probleme die ich die letzten 2-3 Jahre mit Spielen hatte waren AUSSCHLIESSLICH wegen dieser Portale


----------



## jensi251 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Ist wohl nur ein Einzelfall.
Das ist bei Steam bestimmt auch schonmal passiert.


----------



## spionkaese (30. November 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl nur ein Einzelfall.
> Das ist bei Steam bestimmt auch schonmal passiert.



Nein und nein.
Ein Einzelfall bedeutet normalerweise eine EINZELne Person, was passt, wenn es noch mehr Leute gibt die das selbe Problem haben (ausser bei O2  ).


----------



## Antonio (30. November 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Ich Sag ja der ganze scheiss von wegen Origin und Battlelog braucht kein Mensch EA ist einfach nur ******** ! ich Zocke zwar Bf3 aber, es ist echt unglsaublich wie oft ich das Game neustarten muss bis ich irg wo gescheid Zocken kann -.-


----------



## omega™ (30. November 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Ich hoffe doch, dass ganze schlägt sich auch nicht auf einen abgeschlossenen Kauf aus, hab nämlich gestern ein Spiel bei Origin gekauft(gibts sonds nirgends, ansonsten wäre ich bei Steam geblieben)... hab nämlich derzeit das Prob, habe keine Bestätigungsmail, aber das Geld ist weg, aber ich denk mal der Fehler liegt bei Giropay.


----------



## Norman (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

kann nur bestätigen das es funktioniert...

also ich hatte das vor ca. 3 wochen auch, habe mich ganz normal eingeloggt und auf einmal war mein rank so niedrig, ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig... dann habe ich auf den account und gemerkt das da nicht mein benutzername steht. habe mich dann schnell wieder ausgeloggt und wieder eingeloggt, dann gings ganz normal weiter...

komischerweise stand bei orign selber trotzdem mein account, also nicht der, der mir im battlelog angezeigt wurde.


----------



## KonterSchock (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

wird zeit das Origin die biege macht, Origin mag jetz schon kein mensch! STEAM ist einfach die bessere wahl.


----------



## butter_milch (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Das ist genau die Art von Stümperei, welche man von EA erwarten kann.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Ein gefundenes Fressen für alle Originhater. Ist das belegt worden? Wieder eine neue Hetzkampagne?
Reicht dir das aus, solchen Kram von 10 der x mio User zu hören?
Heute muss man nur irgendeinen Mist in FB posten und alle glaubens, solche Gerüchte verbreiten sich unheimlich schnell.
Da man sich mit einer User ID einloggt, wüsste ich nicht wieso diese als Andere erkannt werden soll. Leute die wieder alles sofort glauben und sich an solchen Ereignissen aufgeilen haben wohl echt keinen Plan von Datenbanken. 
Eher vorstellbar, dass ein falscher Username ausgegeben wird, was auch ein Script/Datenbankfehler sein könnte, das hat aber noch lange nichts mit der Session zu tun!

Hat einer versucht sein PW zu ändern wären so einer "fremden" Session? und hast geklappt? Denke mal zu 99% nicht!

Bevor man solche belastende Behauptungen anstellt muss man wirklich Wissen wovon man spricht, die Fehler genaustens Analysieren. Man hats ja bereits erlebt bei Origin, wie irgend ein Vollpfosten der nich mal den ProcessorMonitor auslesen kann enorm schädigende Gerüchte verbreitet hat. 

Aber war ja noch nie Anders hier, genauso als Origin noch die Spyware des Jahres war, immer derselbe Quatsch^^.

Und selbst WENN es noch so einen komischen Fehler gäbe wäre dies für EA durch Logs nachvollziehbar und wiederherstellbar.. Also wayne


----------



## McClaine (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ein gefundenes Fressen für alle Originhater. Ist das belegt worden? Wieder eine neue Hetzkampagne?
> Reicht dir das aus, solchen Kram von 10 der x mio User zu hören?
> Heute muss man nur irgendeinen Mist in FB posten und alle glaubens, solche Gerüchte verbreiten sich unheimlich schnell.
> Da man sich mit einer User ID einloggt, wüsste ich nicht wieso diese als Andere erkannt werden soll. Leute die wieder alles sofort glauben und sich an solchen Ereignissen aufgeilen haben wohl echt keinen Plan von Datenbanken. Aber war ja noch nie Anders hier, genauso als Origin noch die Spyware des Jahres war, immer derselbe Quatsch^^.
> ...


 
Ich würds anders sagen: "falls" dieser Fehler wirklich existiert, wäre das sehr stümperhaft von EA und dann kann man bestimmt sagen was für ein Quatsch Origin doch ist. Wie ist sowas möglich? Fehler beim Login? Dann kann man mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, das etwas mit dem Code nicht stimmt.

Für mich persönlich ist Origin nur ne billige Steam Kopie, nutze es auch nur um Battlefield zocken zu können, begeistert aber bin ich jedenfalls nicht.

Warten wir einfach ab, ob da nochmal was nachkommt, aber jetzt schon wieder von Originhater und aufgeilen zu sprechen, finde ich schon ein etwas sehr dreist...
Nur weil du dich nicht gegängelt und veräppeltt (was für ein schönes Wort) fühlst, bzw dir das nichts ausmacht, heisst dass noch lange nicht das jeder das lieben muss... also bitte etwas Realistisch bleiben


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Ja dann liegt der Fehler bei Battlelog und nicht Origin. Aber selbst das ist wohl schon zu "Hoch" für einige User hier. 
Naja glaubt was ihr wollt. Und wenn was im Code nicht stimmt, hätten millionen Leute denselben Fehler.
Und wenn mal ein falscher Nick steht, heisst das nochlange nicht, dass man deren Userprofil usw bearbeiten kann - aber eben, man muss halt was von der Materie verstehen.

Kann auch ein besoffener gewesen sein, der nicht gemerkt hat, dass er auf irgendeinen Nickname geklickt hat. Sieht alle Stats vom Player an und meint er ist als solcher eingeloggt. Ich arbeite im Support und weiss, dass man nicht jeden Mist glauben sollte was User so von sich lassen. Hatte soeben einer der behauptete, dass er in der Programmleiste eine Druckfunktion als Icon hatte - was nie so war und gar nicht möglich sein kann (Ausser er hat den Programmsourcode und diesen abgeändert, wofür er aber nicht fähig wäre!)

Und die Leute die immer rumheulen, was dass für einen Scheiss mit dem ständigen 2 mal starten usw. ist sollten lernen ein Spiel über den Beenden Knopf zu schliessen, dann klappts nämlich jedes Mal. Liegt mehr am User als am System.. 

Klar machts mir etwas aus wenn es so wäre, doch ists nicht belegt und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen mit einem login userid und password eine fremde Session zu erhalten, das ist schlit und einfach nicht möglich. Ein Ausgabefehler des Nicks an sich schon, doch dass ist dann nicht viel Anders als wenn du auf einen Nick eines anderen Gamers klickst.
Beweist doch das Gegenteil, hat einer mit nem fremden Account gespielt? änderungen vornehmen können? wohl eher nicht..

Und wenn Origin ******** ist, ist Steam genau derselbe scheiss 1 zu 1!


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Erst


kühlprofi schrieb:


> selbst das ist wohl schon zu "Hoch" für einige User hier.


und dann 


kühlprofi schrieb:


> Und wenn Origin ******** ist, ist Steam genau derselbe scheiss 1 zu 1!



Da spricht der weiseste Mann im Forum. 
Erst die Community beleidigen und dann die Pauschal-Nerdstammtischparole Nummer eins als unmissverständliches Zeichen der überlegenen Intelligenz raushauen.
Super, solche Leute brauchen wir hier!


----------



## XmuhX (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Tja, das sind halt ausgeklügelte CRM-Systeme, die mittlerweile überall zu finden sind! 
Um es vereinfacht darzustellen...Unter anderen sind Origin und Steam nichts weiter als Instrumente zum anlegen von Nutzerstatistiken, um den Umsatz zu erhöhen.

Die werden schön blöd sein davon freiwillig abzulassen, was sie mit Sicherheit auch nicht tun werden. 

Wer das mit seiner registirierung einwilligt, muß eben auch diverse Probleme der Betreiber in kauf nehmen!...da sind Wir ganz am Ende der Nahrungskette.


----------



## McClaine (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja dann liegt der Fehler bei Battlelog und nicht Origin. Aber selbst das ist wohl schon zu "Hoch" für einige User hier.
> Naja glaubt was ihr wollt. Und wenn was im Code nicht stimmt, hätten millionen Leute denselben Fehler.
> Und wenn mal ein falscher Nick steht, heisst das nochlange nicht, dass man deren Userprofil usw bearbeiten kann - aber eben, man muss halt was von der Materie verstehen.



Also als "unabhängiger Betrachter", also weder Hasser noch Befürworter von Origin, würd ich mal spontan sagen das du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast, mehr dazu weiter unten.



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Kann auch ein besoffener gewesen sein, der nicht gemerkt hat, dass er auf irgendeinen Nickname geklickt hat. Sieht alle Stats vom Player an und meint er ist als solcher eingeloggt. Ich arbeite im Support und weiss, dass man nicht jeden Mist glauben sollte was User so von sich lassen. Hatte soeben einer der behauptete, dass er in der Programmleiste eine Druckfunktion als Icon hatte - was nie so war und gar nicht möglich sein kann (Ausser er hat den Programmsourcode und diesen abgeändert, wofür er aber nicht fähig wäre!)



Ja kann sein, kann genauso auch sein das diesen Fehler schon 10000 andere hatte, sich aber nur 100 auf der ganzen Welt gemeldet haben.
Glaub ich dir, gerade wieder nen Spass mitn Telekom Support hinter mir, für die ist jeder Anrufen ein potentieller Depp, was ich ihnen aber in meinem Fall mal wieder unmissverständlich ausreden konnte...




kühlprofi schrieb:


> Und die Leute die immer rumheulen, was dass für einen Scheiss mit dem ständigen 2 mal starten usw. ist sollten lernen ein Spiel über den Beenden Knopf zu schliessen, dann klappts nämlich jedes Mal. Liegt mehr am User als am System..



Hier merkt man genau deinen sehr Kundenfreundlichen Support... 
Das Battlelog funzt eben noch nicht richtig, Queu funktioniert nicht richtig, Server Refresh is fürn PoPo, nen Squad zu machen ist ne Kunst und das joinen ist teilweise auch verbuggt.
Und solche Bugs hatte nicht nur ich sondern auch alle die dieses Spiel spielen. Falls du noch keinen der hier aufgezählten hattest, bist du entweder blind oder ignorant  aber es gibt sie...



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Klar machts mir etwas aus wenn es so wäre, doch ists nicht belegt und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen mit einem login userid und password eine fremde Session zu erhalten, das ist schlit und einfach nicht möglich. Ein Ausgabefehler des Nicks an sich schon, doch dass ist dann nicht viel Anders als wenn du auf einen Nick eines anderen Gamers klickst.
> Beweist doch das Gegenteil, hat einer mit nem fremden Account gespielt? änderungen vornehmen können? wohl eher nicht..
> 
> Und wenn Origin ******** ist, ist Steam genau derselbe scheiss 1 zu 1!



Nein, bis jetzt ist es eher wage und unbestätigt, deshalb verstehe ich auch deine (wiedermal) ausfällige Art und Weise nicht.
Warum steigerst du dich da so rein? Zufällig beim EA Support? - Nur ne Frage, keine Unterstellung, wobei der EA Support auch schon wahnsinnig kompetent ist 

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Erst
> 
> und dann
> 
> ...


 

Erstens habe ich nicht die Community beledigt. Lies mal richtig da steht einige und nicht die Community. Und einige steht um nicht persönlich zu werden, was hast du für ein Problem ?

Zweitens sollte die Pauschal-Nerdstammtischparole Nummer eins aufzeigen das Steam im Grundsatz 1:1 dasselbe ist.

Drittens gibt es genug User die ständig mit Steam vs Origin Nerdsprüchen daher kommen, deshalb auch meine Meinung zum Vergleich von Origin : Steam.

Viertens nerven Leute die ständig Gerüchte ohne echte Fakten verbreiten - nicht sehr glaubwürdig und in der Tat auch nicht sehr weise.

Fünftens wirst du im Gegensatz zu mir schon fast persönlich, was mir gar nicht gefällt. Such dir jemand anderen um ans Bein zu pissen, Danke.

@McClaine
Nein bin nich beim EA Support, habe meine Ausbildung zum Informatiker bei Hewlett Packard gemacht. 
Und ob ich Ahnung von der Materie habe oder nicht, kannst du nicht beurteilen. Und weshalb ich mich nerve ist, weil das ganze wieder so ausartet wie bei Origin ist Spyware damals. Einer kaut was vor die anderen glauben alles und beginnen wieder zu heulen und ein an sich gelungens Produkt in den Boden zu stampfen. Das sieht man an den dutzenden 5 Wörter Antworten. Ich setzte mich wenigstens mit dem Thema auseinander und überlege weiter wie ein Loginsystem, ein solches Portal technisch funktioniert und gebe dann meine Meinung ab. Ein " Ja das stimmt weil ich Origin kacke finde" bringt niemanden weiter und zur Auflösung dieses Themas sowieso nicht.



Mal ein Vergleich:

Wenn dir ein Freund sagt der Sepp sagte du bist ein Weissnichtwas, haust du dem Sepp einfach eine rein ohne zu wissen was wirklich Sache/Wahrheit/Fakt ist?

Der EA-Support ist unkompetent? Kannst du mir mal erklären woher du wissen willst, was die Supporter da können und was nicht?
Haben alle einen EA Stempel auf dem Kopf und sind deswegen nicht Intelligent?


----------



## Zomg (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

*lach* ich finds schön wie sich die Geschichte auf eine andere Art und Weise irgendwie immer und immer wiederholt! Ach was haben die damals nicht alle geschimpft als Steam eingeführt wurde~. "Wird sich eh nicht durchsetzen, ist der letzte Rotz" und was man nicht alles gelesen hat... Counter Strike wollten se dann doch alle spielen xD... Und wie ich hier sehe stößt Steam inzwischen allgemein auf Akzeptanz xD... Bei Leuten wie mir, bei denen kein optisches Laufwerk mehr im PC verbaut ist, hat Steam natürlich viele + Punkte. Auch wenn ich es erst seit wenigen Tagen (Gezwungenermaßen durch Dirt 3) ausprobiere.... Bin ich nicht wirklich unzufrieden, aber naja... Irgendwie uncool, dass ein komplettes Spielerprofil von mir angefertig werden kann o,Ô...

Und Origin treibt das ganze ja noch um einiges weiter? Dass dann wohl evtl. noch solche Pannen passieren, ist natürlich ein starkes stück... Aber naja ich denke die werden das in den Griff bekommen - wollen schließlich Geld damit verdienen - und mit der Zeit werden auch hier die Stimmen leiser und leiser werden ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Mal ein Vergleich:
> 
> Wenn dir ein Freund sagt der Sepp sagte du bist ein Weissnichtwas, haust du dem Sepp einfach eine rein ohne zu wissen was wirklich Sache/Wahrheit/Fakt  ist?


 
Nein, ich lese das Tagebuch vom Sepp (also die EULA von Origin) und stelle fest, dass der Freund Recht hatte.
Dann hau ich dem Sepp aber keine rein weil der viel stärker ist als ich sondern höre einfach auf ihm Geld zu geben weil ers nicht verdient hat. 



Zomg schrieb:


> Aber naja ich denke die werden das in den Griff  bekommen - wollen schließlich Geld damit verdienen - und mit der Zeit  werden auch hier die Stimmen leiser und leiser werden ...


 
Jo, so wirds am Ende wohl laufen. In 2-3 Jahren hat die große Mehrheit das alles hier eh wieder vergessen und EA sein Ziel erreicht - es ist "normal" geworden wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, ich lese das Tagebuch vom Sepp (also die EULA von Origin) und stelle fest, dass der Freund Recht hatte.
> Dann hau ich dem Sepp aber keine rein weil der viel stärker ist als ich sondern höre einfach auf ihm Geld zu geben weil ers nicht verdient hat.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hehe finde ich eine vernünftige Aussage zu meinem (komischen) Vergleich. 
Dass Origin irgendwann als normal empfunden wird sehe ich auch so..
Na was doch heutzutage alles nicht normal (den Normen entsprechend) ist. 

Ich habe am Nachmittag evtl. auch ein bisschen zu forsch reagiert, gebe ich zu und entschuldige mich dafür. Verstehe ja auch alle die sich beim lesen solcher Schlagzeilen sorgen um ihre Sicherheit machen. Finde ich aber zur Zeit dennoch unbegründet.


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

Nun, ich möchte gewiss nichts aufmachen, was so haltlos ist. Ich war vorhin nach der Arbeit noch bei einem Freund, wo ich es selbst erleben durfte - er hat sich eingeloggt und plötzlich einen ganz anderen Usernamen gehabt. Vielleicht nur ein kleiner Fehler, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass EA zur "Sicherung" des Battlelogs Javascript nutzt, dann weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Nun, ich möchte gewiss nichts aufmachen, was so haltlos ist. Ich war vorhin nach der Arbeit noch bei einem Freund, wo ich es selbst erleben durfte - er hat sich eingeloggt und plötzlich einen ganz anderen Usernamen gehabt. Vielleicht nur ein kleiner Fehler, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass EA zur "Sicherung" des Battlelogs Javascript nutzt, dann weiß ich auch nicht...


 
Ja das glaube ich dir, mit dem Usernamen.
Wollte dich auch nicht angreifen, ist doch gut, dass du Leute zur Vorsicht mahns.

Bei deinem Freund.
Hat er denn versucht irgendwas am Profil zu ändern - Das wäre ja der springende Punkt. Man muss ja nicht gleich das Passwort ändern, wäre fies. Aber man könnte z.B. versuchen einen Clantag umzubenennen. Und wenn das geht, kann man mit Sicherheit den ganzen Account editieren mitsamt Passwort - und das wäre wirklich "katastrophal" für ein solches Portal. 

Wenn nicht, ist's ein peinlicher Fehler aber trotzdem kein Sicherheitsrisiko. Zumal man sich sowieso alle Profile anschauen kann 

Ich würd aber noch den Titel anpassen auf "Fehler in Datenbank von Battlelog?". Denn der Fehler betrifft ja Battlelog selber und nicht Origin. Wenn man da ein anderer User "wäre" wäre es noch schlimmer und würde alle Games die unter Origin laufen betreffen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich habe am Nachmittag evtl. auch ein bisschen zu forsch reagiert, gebe ich zu und entschuldige mich dafür.


 
Kein Problem, akzeptiert. Ich wollte dir auch keinesfalls "ans Bein pissen"


----------



## KILLTHIS (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja das glaube ich dir, mit dem Usernamen.
> Wollte dich auch nicht angreifen, ist doch gut, dass du Leute zur Vorsicht mahns.
> 
> Bei deinem Freund.
> ...


Daran hatten wir zunächst gedacht, aber wir haben es dann doch lieber gelassen. Wir sind beide der Meinung, dass sowas wohl niemand möchte. Aber es wäre sicherlich interessant gewesen, das herauszufinden - vielleicht kriege ich ihn ja dazu überredet, beim nächsten Mal, wenn der Fehler auftritt, mal zu versuchen, etwas kleines umzustellen, um zu sehen, ob tatsächlich etwas passiert - alles weitere wäre dann sicherlich auch interessant. Somit wäre ja ein Account-Hijack ziemlich einfach - das gäbe mir arg zu denken!

Ich hoffe auch, dass es nur ein kleiner Anzeigefehler ist und mehr nicht. Und ja, du hast recht, ich habe den Titel falsch gewählt, Verzeihung.


----------



## McClaine (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Erstens habe ich nicht die Community beledigt. Lies mal richtig da steht einige und nicht die Community. Und einige steht um nicht persönlich zu werden, was hast du für ein Problem ?
> 
> Zweitens sollte die Pauschal-Nerdstammtischparole Nummer eins aufzeigen das Steam im Grundsatz 1:1 dasselbe ist.
> 
> ...



Steam und Origin ist für mich eben nicht 1:1 das gleiche. Origin is vielleicht ne nachmache, mehr aber auch nicht. 

Zu deinem 3. Punkt. Gib mir mal ein konkretes Beispiel, mir fällt da spontan keines ein bzw jemals sowas hier gelesen zu haben.

Zu 4. Schau dir mal die "Apple-News" zB an, ist doch alles das gleiche. Viele sachen sind Vermutungen, aber wenn man sich über alles hier aufregt kann man gleich seinen Acc löschen lassen, aber das wird mit Sicherheit so weitergehen 

5. Respekt und Toleranz habe ich wenigstens noch, haben viele hier leider nicht mehr. 
Aber ehrlich, meiner oder Incredible Alk´s post sind nicht persönlich 

Hm, kann man sicherlich schwer von jemanden behaupten, das dieser keine Ahnung hat ohne ihn zu kennen. Aber wenn ich dich immer wieder schreiben sehe: "ihr habt keine Ahnung" aber du selber anscheinend nichts anderes beitragen kannst oder willst, was soll man da denn dann anderes denken!?
Klar sind Kommentare ala: "alles ********" nutzlos aber ich sehe hier kein Problem.

Erst wieder gelesen das jetzt sogar der Deutsche Datenschutz gegen EA und Origin vorgeht, da diese signifikant gegen deutsches Recht und Datenschutz verstoßen. Als "Laie" muss ich da wirklich sagen: so harmlos wie manche hier das abstepeln wollen und mit Steam vergleichen ist es wohl doch nicht...


----------



## kühlprofi (2. Dezember 2011)

> Steam und Origin ist für mich eben nicht 1:1 das gleiche. Origin is vielleicht ne nachmache, mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> Zu deinem 3. Punkt. Gib mir mal ein konkretes Beispiel, mir fällt da spontan keines ein bzw jemals sowas hier gelesen zu haben.
> 
> ...


 
Im Prinzip ist Origin eine Plattform mit selbem Prinzip und Ziel.

Die Applenews nerven auch, das stimmt und auch nicht nur mich  

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ihr alle keine Ahnung habt. Ich habe gesagt, ohne genauere Kentnisse sollte man nicht immer eine Panikmache oder Hetzerei gegen irgendetwas starten, wenn es schlussendlich doch wieder nur "Fehlalarm" war..

Dass der Deutsche Datenschutz gegen EA's EULA losgeht ist kein Wunder, da die EULAs auch nicht auf DE angepasst wurden. Ist aber überhaupt nichts besonderes und muss noch lange nicht heissen das EA illegalen Aktivitäten nachgeht. Es gibt etwas zwischen Weiss und Schwarz - bin halt kein schwarzdenker und das ist auch gut so 

Ich teste mal heute Abend ob ich einen Account ändern kann, den Dogtag oder Clantag ändern oder so.  Dann sind wir mal einen Schritt weiter und habe Klarheit ob wir uns um unseren Account fürchten müssen.


----------



## Avocado (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte vor 2 Wochen den Fall selbst erlebt, mit einem anderem Account "verbunden" zu werden.
Somit ist mir das gleiche passiert wie oben beschrieben. Nur war ich in der Hackerposition. 
Aber weil ich keinen 2.ten Account brauchte und aus Höflichkeit natürlich, hatte ich mich auss dem Account ausgeloggt.
Vorher natürlich noch eine nette "ich war hier" "änder dein PW" Nachricht hinterlassen.

Nach dem Neustart von Origin musste ich dann meinen eigenen Benutzernamen und PW wieder eingeben und hatte meinen Account wieder.
Das passierte, obwohl ich selber die "eingeloggt bleiben" Funktion von Firefox beutzt hatte.
Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich noch nichts von der ganzen Problematik gehört. Aber ich kann es nur bestätigen.

Millionen werden mit uns verdient, aber keine paar Kröten in Bugfixing oder Sicherheit gesteckt.


----------



## JBX (2. Dezember 2011)

Battlelog fand ich irgendwie von Anfang an komisch... Wie kommt man bitte auf die Idee für ein AAA-Spiel den Webbrowser als Menü herzuziehen? Das versprüht schon sehr stark den Charme eines Browsergames. Und ich schätze auch, dass sich PHP etc. einfacher manipulieren und hacken lassen als eine EXE-Datei...


----------



## J3ss3Blu3 (2. Dezember 2011)

Es stimmt wirklich, kann das nur bestätigen, ich hab letztens ne session mit nem freund gespielt und bin dann ins bett. am nächsten tag hat mich mein kumpel angerufen und gemeint wie lange ich denn noch gemacht hätte? Er dachte ich wollte ins bett(war ich ja auch).Nur war ich laut seiner Aussage noch ziemlich lange auf anderen Servern spielen. Sehr kurios. Scheiß Matrix


----------



## RolfRui (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fehler in der Datenbank von Origin?*

@OMEGA

warum nicht bei www.amazon.com/uk 

Inklusiv aller Gebühren hab ich 41.11 Euro für die Limited Edition PC bezahlt.
Man braucht nur eine gültige Kreditkarte.


----------

